# Talking skeletons soundtrack



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all,

This year I'm doing two talking skeletons run off of a stereo system, which means I need a script read and recorded in stereo (one character all the way on the right speaker, one all the way on the left). I, however, know nothing about recording and am no voice-over artist.

Does anyone know where I might find someone to record a 5-10 minute script? Don't have a huge budget, but willing to pay of course.

Thanks,
Brady


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

A little more info Brady, like what 2 voice characters do you need / what is your haunt theme that these skellies will be chatting in.....? The left / right channel part recording is easy, just depends on what ascents / personality they will be / need to have.....

& are these Skellies like Talking Boris's, have talk boards (like Cowlacious or Fright props) or are you using VSA with 3 AS's ?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a good quality mic and the ability to do the setup you're wanting (right/left channels). I also do a little (for fun) voice work. I do some of the songs for HalloweenBob's singing skeletons (Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers):
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...uartet-videos-2009-present-4.html#post1387049

And I like doing creepy little kid voices too (poem for another member I recorded and added effects to).
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/Gerqs2WQ/SlenderMan-echoOLD.html

I can try whatever you'd like, and I can patch together another recorded track and flip the channels back and forth (won't hurt my feelings tho if you don't want to use  ). 


Let me know if you don't mind one of the voices being a girl.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I can help you out, too, if you need a male voice. i've been doing dual track stuff for our pirate skeleton, Mr. Bones, for years. Have a decent mic, too.
What are you looking for?


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

If you are using VSA I can send you this routine I did a few years ago.
In the video the skulls are shaking, thats due to them being on a cheap tv dinner tray......

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/85186-whos-slab.html?highlight=slab


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Did anything happen for you with this?

I know it's after the fact for Halloween 2013, But I am happy to help if you're still doing this. I have all the audio toys.


----------

